# Nuovo Classico



## hendo (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello-
I will also post in the Retro forum but I am looking for info on the Nuovo Classico. I recently bought a used frame that I believe was built in 1992. It has TSX tubing and is in really good condition. I wish to build this back up and was hoping someone out there may know what original components it had on it.

Also- would it be better to try to find original components, or, since this is not a truly old bike, build with newer stuff (Campy only of course).

Thanks


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

why don't you ask at forum on derosanews.com? Someone from the factory could tell you the answer.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got a Nouvo Classico that I bought new in '95. I bought the frame only, & outfitted the bike with all Chorus stuff, except the brakes, which are record. I'm an old guy, a former cat 2 racer, and I've ridden and owned many bikes. There are none that I like better than my NC. It's a true stage race bike, built in a "long distance" cut. The angles are more relaxed that the typical crit bike. As a result, it rides much better, and is more stable. The analogy I use is that it handles like a Porsche 911, but rides like a Buick Park Ave. It's a great bike. Mine has around 30,000 miles on it now. I'm also a big guy...6'3" and close to 200 lbs. I have no intentions of changing bikes anytime soon.


----------

